

Ask HN: Why does't Google inbox use polymer? - waitingkuo

It seems that google inbox fully applies material design. Why doesn&#x27;t google use polymer as its render engine?
======
Bahamut
Probably performance - even a couple of months ago Polymer was not ready for
prime time.

